# installer gFTP



## Tom45 (25 Novembre 2005)

Salut !
Comme vous pouvez le lire dans le titre j'aimerais installer gFTP. J'ai telecharger l'archive gftp-2.0.18.tar.gz sur le site officiel, mais je m'y connais pa trop en UNIX, je n'arrive pa à installer le logiciel. J'ai bien essayé quelques truc en faisant une recherche sur le forum mais sans succès 
Voilà donc si quelqu'un pouvait me donner un coup de pouce...
Merci


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Novembre 2005)

donc j'ai téléchargé le truc, et je vais tenté d'essayer de t'expliquer pour que tu comprenne...


Quand tu télécharge le logiciel, par défaut, tu récupère sur ton bureau un fichier nommé _gftp-2.0.18.tar_
En double cliquant dessus, le fichier se décompresse, et arrive alors un dossier _gftp-2.0.18_
Tu lance alors l'application _Terminal_ qui se trouve dans le dossier _Utilitaires_
Tu tape ici les commandes suivantes :
cd ~/Desktop/gftp-2.0.18
./configure
make

Si tout se passe bien tu tappe la commande suivante :
make install

Et normalement c'est bon...

Après, pour la suite, on verra plus tard


----------



## Thierry6 (26 Novembre 2005)

l'autre solution étant de l'installer avec par exemple  fink ;
voir aussi les multiples fils sur Fink dans cette liste. 
Si tu ne dois installer que gFTP, ça va être un peu lourd mais c'est une porte grande ouverte vers tout un tas d'applications Unix.

j'avais installé gFTP il y a un ou deux ans et le trouvais pas mal.


----------



## Tom45 (26 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo j'ai suivi tes conseils mais qd je tape la commande ./configure à la fin de l'éxécution j'ai un message d'erreur : "configure: error: gFTP needs GLIB 1.2.3 or higher". Il faut donc que j'installe glib mais c'est encore un tar.gz et je ne sais pas l'installer, donc je tourne en rond


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Novembre 2005)

Donc j'ai récupéri glib ici (lien direct vers le téléchargement). C'est une version 2.2.3 mais je pense que les manips à faire pour installer une autre version sont semblables.

Comme le précédent package, une fois décompressé, tu obtient un dossier _glib-2.2.3_ sur le bureau..

Toujours avec le terminal, tu tape les commandes :

cd ~/Desktop/glib-2.2.3
./configure
make
sudo rm -rf /install-prefix/include/glib.h /install-prefix/include/gmodule.h
_Pour cette commande, il ca de demander ton mot de passe. Quand tu tape ton mot de passe, ne t'inquiète pas, rien ne s'affiche, c'est normal._
make install

Ensuite, tu peux recommencer la procédure expliquée hier pour gFTP. Ca devrait être mieux...


----------



## Tom45 (26 Novembre 2005)

Alors la ca commence à me souler maintenant qd je veux installer glib, à la fin de l'éxécution de la commande ./configure j'ai encore une erreur il me manque pkg-config. Il faut que je trouve ce package et après que je l'installe, mais j'en reviens toujours au meme, je ne sais pa comment faire 


Il faut vraiment que je me mette à UNIX, d'ailleurs si quelqu'un a un bon site à me proposer je suis preneur


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Novembre 2005)

et un client FTP plus simple, qui ne passe pas par le terminal, avec une interface graphique que pour l'installer, t'as juste à faire un glisser déposer, ca te tente pas


----------



## Tom45 (26 Novembre 2005)

Ba j'ai deja utilisé cyberduck mais il m'a pa convaincu notamment pour resume les fichiers, il me retelechargeait des fichiers que j'avais deja en integralité.
Et puis c pa la solution de se rabattre sur l'option la plus simple, j'aimerais bien réussir a installer ce gftp. Mais bon je comprend que tu commence à trouver ca long !


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Novembre 2005)

ben plus que trouver ça long, c'est surtout faire ça a distance qui est dur... Je n'ai rien contre le fait de chercher des solutions, mais par internet, sans voir avec précision les problèmes que tu rencontre c'est plus délicat...


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Novembre 2005)

donc j'ai trouvé aussi le pkgconfig ici (pareil que tout à l'heure, lien direct vers le téléchargement) en version 0.15.0.

Et comme d'habitude,
décompression,
_Terminal_,
Commandes :

cd ~/Desktop/pkgconfig-0.15.0
./configure
make
make check
make install

Ensuite, il faut que tu me dise quel est le truc qui te manque,

Et on recommence  


Et si par miracle ça marche, tu recommence la procédure pour glib, puis celle pour gFTP


----------



## Tom45 (26 Novembre 2005)

Oue c vrai que c pa facile par internet mais je vois pa d'autre moyen

Pendant que tu etais en train de poster j'ai moi aussi essayé d'installer pkg-config, ds le message d'erreur de glib il y avait une url pour le prendre. J'ai pris la 0.20, j'ai lu le fichier INSTALL, toutes les commandes ce sont executées sans pb, sauf "make install", j'ai une erreur : "mkdir: /usr/local/bin: Permission denied". Je comprend pa je suis le seul utilisateur de l'ordi donc j'ai forcement tout les droits  

Je te remercie pour ta patience !


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Novembre 2005)

oui tu as tous les droits, mais de temps en temps, il faut lui rappeler a l'ordinateur...
Et pour ca, il faut que tu tappe sudo avant ta commande
*sudo* make install
En fait, sudo, c'est l'abrégé de Super User Do ...
Et pour que tu t'active ent ant que super user, il va te demander ton mot de passe.
Et quand tu le rentre donc, ca n'écrit rien.


----------



## Tom45 (26 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour la definition de sudo, ca ma permis d'installer pkg-config 
Deja une chose de faite.
Mais ca a toujours pa résolu le pb de glib, qd je tape ./configure, il trouve toujours pa pkg-config, pourtant il est bien ds /usr/local/bin  
Comment je pourrais lui indiquer où il se trouve ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Novembre 2005)

quand tu tape la commande echo $PATH il t'affiche quoi ?


----------



## Tom45 (26 Novembre 2005)

qd je tape echo $PATH il m'affiche /bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin.

elle fait quoi la commande echo $PATH au passage ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Novembre 2005)

Excuse-moi pour le temps de réponse, je n'ai pas vu que tu avais répondu... D'habitude il me prévient...
Bref.

en fait, $PATH est une variable du système qui contient les répertoires dans lesquels il doit chercher les exécutables. C'est à dire que quand tu tappe une commande dans ton terminal, il va voir dans /bin ce que fait cette commande. S'il ne la trouve pas dans /bin, il essaye dans /sbin, puis dans /usr/bin puis dans /usr/sbin.
Au passage, si tu vas dans le dossier /bin, tu trouveras toutes les commandes de base genre cd, rm, mkdir et autre...

Et la commande echo te permet d'afficher la valeur de la variable qui suit le $



maintenant, le .configure de glib à besoin d'exécuter pkg-config. donc pour l'exécuter, c'est un peu comme si le programme d'installation tapait la commande pkg-config.
Mais le système n'a pas pu trouver cette commande dans les répertoires dans lesquels il a cherché puisque le truc s'est installé dans le dossier /usr/local/bin, et non dans un des 4 dossier qui sont actuellement dans ton $PATH.

Donc pour ajouter le bon dossier à ta variable d'environnement, tu tappe la commande
PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin
Tout simplement, dans la variable PATH, tu enregistre l'état actuel de la variable ($PATH), et tu colle après ":/usr/local/bin"

Pour vérifier que la commande à bien marché, tu tape echo $PATH

Et si l'ajout à bien été effectué, tu relance le ./configure de glib.


----------



## Tom45 (27 Novembre 2005)

Bon j'ai enfin installer pkg-config et glib, mais j'ai toujours le meme probleme avec gftp. Quand j'execute la commande ./configure, il me dit qu'il trouve pa glib. Je pense qu'il faut que je change valeur de la variable PATH, mais j'ai aucune idee où ce trouve glib. Y aurait pa une commande qui me permettrait de le retrouver ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Novembre 2005)

tu peux essayer la commande locate glib
Sinon, j'ai lu que par défaut, il s'installe dans /usr/local si j'ai bien compris le truc....


----------



## Tom45 (29 Novembre 2005)

Bon jvais paraitre chiant mais vu le nombre de packages k'il faut installer pour installer glib 2.8.4, j'ai décidé de tout désinstallé avec les commandes "make clean" et "make distclean". Déja est-ce ke les packages sont bien désinstallé proprement et complètement, ou est-ce k'il faut taper une autre commande ?

Sinon je souhaite toujours installer gftp. En sur le site c'est marqué "Requirement : GTK+ 1.2.3 or higher". J'ai donc pris GTK+ 1.2.10 et Glib 1.2.10, qui est la dernière version 1.2.X.

Le pb c'es que qd je lance "./configure" dans glib-1.2.10 j'ai un message d'erreur : "checking host system type... configure: error: can not guess host type; you must specify one".
il faut que je spécifie le host avec la commande "./configure --host=HOST", c'est ce que j'ai compris en lisant l'aide. Mais alors qu'est-ce ke je mais comme HOST ? Faut mettre le type du systeme ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (29 Novembre 2005)

a priori, je serais tenté de dire que les commandes clean et distclean suffissent et qu'elles font le travail correctement.

Et puis pour ce que tu dois mettre dans --host alors là... je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il attend... Si c'est le nom de ta machine ou quoi... Il faudrait que je lise l'aide mais ce soir je manque un peu de temps...

Sinon, d'ajouter /usr/local dans $PATH ca n'a pas marché ?


----------



## Tom45 (29 Novembre 2005)

Jvais lire l'aide pour essayer de comprendre.
Sinon pour /usr/local/ j'ai ete voir si il y avait un fichier glib mais y'en avait pa et la commande locate ne marche pa  
C un peu pour ca que j'ai voulu tout reprendre depuis le debut.


----------



## Tom45 (2 Décembre 2005)

Pour la question du host, je sais pa si il veut le nom de la machine ou le type du systeme d'exploitation ? Si je rentre une donnée érronée, il y aura pa de gros problèmes ? le ./configure s'arretera simplement ? Parce que je voudrais pa abimer mon ordi juste pour un logiciel

Sinon depuis ke j'ai désinstallé les autres packages, j'ai souvent des recovered files dans ma corbeille au démarrage. Ca peut venir de quoi ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (3 Décembre 2005)

pour le host, essaye de mettre le contenu de ta variable d'environnement $HOSTNAME
et _a priori_ ca ne devrait causer aucun problème. Le ./configure devrait s'arrêter de la même manière qu'il s'est toujours arrêté jusqu'à présent 

Et pour les recovered files, quand tu ouvre les dossiers recovered files, tu as quoi comme fichiers dedans ? ce sont les sous fichiers qui vont te permettre de déterminer l'origine de ces trucs.
Sinon, j'en ai aussi de temps en temps, et ça n'est pas plus un problème que ça. Je me contente de vider la corbeille et tout marche très bien...


----------



## Tom45 (3 Décembre 2005)

Bon j'ai reussi a installé gli et gtk, jpense que c bon pke dans mon rep /usr/local/bin/ j'ai deux fichier glib-config et gtk-config. Pour le host il faut bien mettre la valeur de la variable $HOSTNAME.

Par contre pour gtfp le ./configure ca passe mais a la fin du make j'ai des erreurs :
pty.c:65:21: stropts.h: No such file or directory
make[3]: *** [pty.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make: *** [all] Error 2

Bizarement j'ai pu lancer le make install mais j'ai les meme erreur a la fin 

J'aimerais bien trouver d'ou vienne ces erreurs parce que jpense ke je tiens le bon bout 
lol


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Décembre 2005)

désolé, j'ai un peu manqué de temps ces derniers jours... Mais je vais essayer de me remettre à ton problème...


----------



## Tom45 (9 Décembre 2005)

Ok merci c cool 

Moi aussi j'ai pa trop le temps avec ces exams qui arrivent !


----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2005)

http://www.nathanr.net/programming/gftp/


----------



## Tom45 (10 Décembre 2005)

Merci tatouille pour le lien c cool  
J'ai plus qu'a voir si gftp repond à mes attentes.


----------

